# Apple TV et résolutions des photos



## Chanteloux (3 Décembre 2009)

Salut à tous.

Nouvel utilisateur Apple TV.

J'y ai synchronisé mon fichier Aperture au complet.

Ce fichier fait 130 gigs sur mon DD (27 000 photos)

Et sur Apple TV, toutes mes photos sont là, en seulement 5 gigs...

Bonjour la qualité!

Que se passe-t-il?

merci


----------



## napalmatt (4 Décembre 2009)

Bonjour,

Je n'ai malheureusement pas de réponse à te proposer... Mais peut-être quelques pistes.

As-tu essayé en *streaming* ? La qualité est-elle meilleure ? Par contre, dans ce cas là, tes photos ne seront plus localisées sur ton Apple TV.

As-tu la dernière version de l'OS sur ton Apple TV ? Bien que je ne pense pas que cela change grand chose. Et, est-ce que tu es branché en HDMI sur ta télé ? Tu as essayé avec des films pour voir si tu avais également une perte de qualité ?

Si tu viens juste d'acheter ton Apple TV, tu as la possibilité de téléphoner à Apple pour leur demander conseil, et leur demander pourquoi tu as une compression des photos lors de la synchronisation.


----------



## Alkolic (6 Décembre 2009)

Ou tout simplement, tu as bien regardé si tu ne peux pas modifier la qualité de tes photos transférées ?
Une autre possibilité, vu que l'aTV est configurée à une certaine résolution, il se peut que tes photos soit automatiquement mises à cette qualité là et plus du 3200xtruc ... D'ailleurs, est-ce utile de les avoir en qualité max de fou ?


----------



## napalmatt (7 Décembre 2009)

Bonsoir,

Umh, a priori aucune option disponible dans iTunes, dans l'onglet photo tu as juste le choix du logiciel (iPhoto ou Aperture, ou éventuellement le choix d'un répertoire) où sont disponibles les photos, puis le bouton synchroniser. Rien d'autre. Par contre, ça me fait penser qu'il est possible que lors de la synchronisation, iTunes ne prend pas les photos de qualités maximales, mais des sortes de vignettes moins grosses présentent dans les bibliothèques (d'où la perte de taille). Du coup, ça vaut peut-être le coup de faire un essai avec des photos hautes qualités dans un répertoire séparé de iPhoto et Aperture pour être sur des photos prises lors de la synchronisation.

Autre chose qui me vient en tête, qu'est ce qui fait 130 Go ? La bibliothèque Aperture ? Si c'est ça, c'est que tu as beaucoup moins de 130 Go de photos, il y a pleins d'autres fichiers avec : si par exemple tu fais des modifications, il garde l'original de la photo, etc. Donc il se peut que tu aies tout simplement 5 Go de photos effectives.

Et sinon, bonne idée de @Alkolic, pas bête l'histoire de la résolution de l'ATV, mais ça voudrait dire qu'il fait la conversion de résolution à la volée lors de la synchronisation, en fonction de l'écran, non ? En tout cas, pour les films il ne fait pas ça, il copie bêtement le même fichier vidéo depuis iTunes, quelque soit la résolution de l'ATV.


----------



## Chanteloux (12 Décembre 2009)

Excusez mes apparitions épisodiques, je n'ai pas Internet...

Après avoir lu vos interventions et fait différents essais, je crois avoir compris que iTunes ne synchronise que les vignettes de ma photothèque Aperture, et c'est pour ça que le fichier pèse si peu, 5 gigs au lieu du 130 gigs en totalité, même s'il faut comme l'un de vous a dit enlever tous les doubles, copies, modifications que rajoute Aperture au fil de mes corrections.

Et ô surprise, iPhoto est synchronisé sur Apple TV en pleine résolution! Photos superbes, etc...

Quelqu'un pourrait-il me dire comment transformer, sans rien perdre si possible, ma photothèque Aperture en photothèque iPhoto, en gardant mes mots-clés, mes dossiers, mes corrections, etc....

Pour la petite histoire, j'écris de Chibougamau, province de Québec, dans mon auto garée à proximité d'un motel d'où le wi-fi déborde largement, il fait moins 18...

Bye et merci à tous, j'attends vos conseils


----------



## napalmatt (13 Décembre 2009)

Bonjour,

Bonne nouvelle que tu retrouves tes photos en qualité haute sur ton ATV.
En ce qui concerne ta question sur le transfert Aperture/iPhoto, je te conseille de poser ta question sur le forum *photo*, tu auras plus de chance d'avoir une réponse adaptée rapidement.


----------

